# CSV: When can PR application be made



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

*1)*
I'm currently on a temporary residence permit granted for three years. Do i need to renew this temporary residence permit before i apply for permanent residence, or can i do it right away?

I know there's a five year requirement somewhere but not sure if it's enough that my previous work experience is five years, that i've had a temp residence permit granted for five years or that i must have actually spent five years in the country on a temp residence permit.

*2)*
Also an indication of how long it might take for a permanent residence application to go through would be interesting.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Which type of Temp Res visa you have? This is a relevant question as the different categories of temporary residence permit have different requirements for Permanent Residency eligibility purposes.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

I'm on a critical skills visa.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

the good news is if you apply for a PR based on critical skills the PR takes about 3 months. Even less. Five year work experience will not a requirement.

Also if your current critical skills visa is still valid for atleast 3 months then there is no point renewing it. It would be a waste of money on yourside because u can just apply for the PR now and in 3 months time it will be out.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Ok, interesting, then that's probably what i'll do. The documentation for PR should be the exact same as TR except the application form obviously i assume?


----------



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

jollem said:


> the good news is if you apply for a PR based on critical skills the PR takes about 3 months. Even less. Five year work experience will not a requirement.
> 
> Also if your current critical skills visa is still valid for atleast 3 months then there is no point renewing it. It would be a waste of money on yourside because u can just apply for the PR now and in 3 months time it will be out.


Hi Jollem,

May I ask for your advice on something similar, I posted this post:

I am in the process of applying for PR after obtaining a CSV with a company end of last year.

On the vfs site under the list of requirements the point:

Proof of post qualification experience of at least five years. "Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions."

Does this mean if you have studied at SA universities then this does not apply to you. I only have 2 years post qualification experience (which I used to submit to IITPSA and obtain the csv) and have done all studying in SA and been in SA for the past 7 - 9 years. So can I now apply for PR or would I need to have 5 years experience?

Any help to clarify would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi
As it clearly states that "Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions." I therefore think you can apply for the PR immediately.


----------

